
Show HN: Generate a Notchless wallpaper for iPhone X - milankragujevic
https://notchless.milankragujevic.com/?ref=hackernews
======
danielandresbk
...bit heavy handed, no?

>> "By uploading an image to Notchless you grant Milan Kragujević a perpetual,
royalty-free, irrevocable, exclusive, transferable, sublicensable, worldwide
license to use, modify, create derivative works based upon, duplicate,
redistribute, index, copy, transmit, print, publish, reproduce, publicly
perform, display and store your content. The court responsible will be Osnovni
sud u Požarevcu."

